

Minimum Viable Channel - michokest
http://micho.biz/post/101117197086/minimum-viable-channel

======
wolffan
In that sense I'm reading a book called "Traction" on how to target and engage
different channels. It's kind of a lean approach to acquisition. Try something
if it works iterate, if it does not, change. It also suggests parallel
experiments on a single channel to boost quality of the test.

Great experience what you shared! Thanks

